# whens beat to harvest



## Bignose (Aug 5, 2019)

I have a nortern lights auto flower currently at 13 weeks.I have looked at trichomes theres about 10 percent amber.Is this ready to harvest yet?

thanks


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Aug 8, 2019)

At this point it's up to you, she's ready but it can also go longer.
The high now should be more uplifting and make you able to do things, as it ripens more you should get a more "couch lock" sort of high.


----------



## Bignose (Aug 20, 2019)

thanks for the reply.Been busy forgot about my post..I think this strain will be my choice.Was really easy to grow and hardly any odour


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 20, 2019)

Bignose said:


> thanks for the reply.Been busy forgot about my post..I think this strain will be my choice.Was really easy to grow and hardly any odour


II just saw your pic awwww I love that beautiful picture of your little cute dogy sorry for not staying on the subject here but I just had to say that to you because I'm a sucker when it comes to animals and nature stuff!.

Cannabis Kid


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Aug 21, 2019)

So you haven't harvested so far, keep it growing?


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 21, 2019)

*CAN YOU BEAT THE COUCH-LOCK? *
LOL




As you can tell I can't LMFAO


----------



## Bignose (Aug 21, 2019)

yes,i harvested it a week after i posted..Australian terriers are the most loyal dogs


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 21, 2019)

Bignose said:


> yes,i harvested it a week after i posted..Australian terriers are the most loyal dogs



Oh yes most definitely true I love all animals and plants and nature.
You just can never go wrong with any of it!.


----------

